# What Sheep Herders Do in Their Sapre Time ...



## Pilgrim (Jul 22, 2011)

Turn out the volume and enjoy!

Amazing sheep light. [VIDEO]

Sorry for the Misspelled Title ...


----------



## dberk (Jul 5, 2011)

Not baaaa'd

Way too much time on their hands.


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

Ive seen this before, one of my favorites!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow...thats soooome sheep herding!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

That was amazing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

That's pretty awesome. Feel sort of sorry for the poor sheep having to wear lightsuits at night, but what a display of shepherding!


----------

